# Internal Lights Not Working



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

This may be a long shot but does anyone know of someone near to us who could check out the Internal Electrics of the MH.

We are situated two miles from Rothbury being in the Postal
District of Morpeth in Northumberland. 

Whilst in France this Easter the electrics played up a bit, all the
plug sockets and Fridge were fine and worked perfectly.

The ceiling, spot lights, and waterpump worked on one site then
decided on the next to pack up. We were on the campsites electricity.

We replaced fuses to no effect.

I did the old telly trick a sharp tap to the hood above the cooker and
the lights came on, but went off again after a while.

I will search around up here myself but wondered if any of you had an
electrician in our neck of the woods.

Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry can't help with an electrician.

What sort of van have you got?

What does work?

What doesn't work?

What works when you are on EHU?

What doesn't work when you are not on EHU?

Do you know where the leisure battery is?

Are there any battery indicator gauges?


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I am waiting for an Electrician who works on Caravan electrics to phone me back.

No Leisure Battery fitted we only use EHU and when on site all the three pin plugs and the fridge worked fine.

The water pump/heater unit/lights and toilet did not function.

On the first site everything worked when we got to the second site
only the plugs and fridge worked. Okay for the beers and wine.

Probably a loose connection or a chewed wire as I did have to get
rid of two pesky mice a while back.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It sounds like your 12v system is faulty.
The previous question about the leisure battery seems a sensible one to me.
I don't know any motorhome that doesn't have a leisure battery as the heart of the 12V system.
I obviously don't know every motorhome though.
As the previous poster asks, what make is your motorhome?


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Hi

It is a 6 berth Talbot Autotrail 1993. 

We only use EHU and up to this Easter did not have a problem.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.motorhomes.mobi/Motorhom...orhome/Auto-Trail-Mohawk-Special/Default.aspx

If it's this one as in the link, it does have a leisure battery.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I have found a local Electrician and on Monday need to firm up
a time and date for a house call to try and fix the problem. 

If sorted I will let you know what the problem was.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What news Higgy :?:


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

The Auto Electrician got it all working in a jiffy. He found a trip
not working, the water heaters fuse had blown and there was an
old Ariel Booster Box in the wardrobe which was still live but
not required. 

He fixed the expelair with a sparkies magic spray.

He replaced a roof strip light and tested a spare EHU cable which had not worked in the UK and France, we tried it plugged into the house
electrics and it was fine.

He wants to come back once we have a Leisure Battery so that he
can test everything for us prior to the French escape.

He was simply superb and best of all he lives in our village and only
wanted £20 for his time and effort.

A job well done.

PS
What is a DT Terminal - are these the round terminals ? As that 
is what I require.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

higgy2 said:


> PS
> What is a DT Terminal - are these the round terminals ? As that
> is what I require.
> 
> ...


In the IT industry DT is desktop and TERMINAL is a screen and keyboard connected to a computer.

I think the "DT" your Electrician was referring to is a trade name so any terminal will do.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/dt-terminal-connector.html
Have a look in the link Higgy.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks

I have seen a Leisure Battery which will do.

Higgy


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

In closing.

I have fitted the new Leisure Battery and the electrician tested
all the wiring systems and we have - Green for Go.

The Solar Panels are working and we now know how to 
have the fridge working when travelling.

Car Boot Selling at Hexham tomorrow so we will give it all
a good Test drive.

Thanks to all.


----------

